# schauspieler :)



## ibbi (22. Januar 2010)

hmmmmschreibt hier mal rein welchen /schauspieler / schauspielerin ihr am besten/hübschesten/talentiertesten findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!!




hmm
hübsch würd ich ma sagen : megan fox 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^

ihr seit dran^^


----------



## Breakyou (22. Januar 2010)

Ashton Kutcher
Adam Sandler
Jonny Knoxville
Jamie Foxx
 Besonderst hübsch dand ich Nikki Cox zu "Auf Schlimmer und Ewig" Zeiten
in dieser Reihnfolge


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Januar 2010)

Ich mag Megan Fox echt nicht. Sau viele, die ich kenn finden die geil. Aber ich finde sie potthässlich -.-.
Aber eigentlich sind mir alle Schauspieler egal. Ich gucke net so viele Filme. Da achte ich auch net auf Schauspieler :/.


----------



## ibbi (22. Januar 2010)

naja ...


filme sind nunmal nur toll wenn die schauspieler auch was von ihrem beruf verstehen
wenn ich sowas wie wie heißt dies serie auf "viva" ahm... i-was mit anubis... 
denen kaufst du nichts ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das kann wirklich jeder besser

ich schau schon gerne filme..dann aber nur gute und eig. nich so action sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Januar 2010)

Ohja.
Diese Pseudo Soaps ala Nickelodeon.
Das Haus Anubis.
So ca. die schlechtesten Schauspieler auf der Welt.


----------



## ibbi (22. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ohja.
> Diese Pseudo Soaps ala Nickelodeon.
> Das Haus Anubis.
> So ca. die schlechtesten Schauspieler auf der Welt.




-.-
also
das is sowas von lächerlich...genau "haus anubis" xD 
also das man sowas "schauspieler" nennt...die "story" auch total lw aber nunja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt leute denen das gefällt ...


wer mir grad noch eingefallen ist: evangeline lilly

ist eig. auch ganz ordentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (22. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ohja.
> Diese Pseudo Soaps ala Nickelodeon.
> Das Haus Anubis.
> So ca. die schlechtesten Schauspieler auf der Welt.



mal im ernst
würdet ihr das nicht machen ?
ich kann mir vorstellen das es dafür ne anständige entlohnung gibt


----------



## ibbi (22. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> mal im ernst
> würdet ihr das nicht machen ?
> ich kann mir vorstellen das es dafür ne anständige entlohnung gibt



ich würds mir reichlich überlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is sicherlich auch mit viel zeitaufwand verbunden...und ich würd mir da ehrlich gesagt peinlich vorkommen

ich setz mich jez auch nich ans piano und spiel 100ten leuten was vor (naja ok ich würds machen....meine wenn ichs nich könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) wenn ich das instrument nich behersche..

für genug geld würd ich sicherlich machen.. da ich eh immer knapp bei kasse bin...-.-


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (22. Januar 2010)

ibbi schrieb:


> ich setz mich jez auch nich ans piano und spiel 100ten leuten was vor (naja ok ich würds machen....meine wenn ichs nich könnte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



solang es entlohnt wird, würde ich einfach in die tasten hauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hauptsache kohle

btt: Simon Pegg und Nick Frost sind großartige Schauspieler


----------



## K0l0ss (22. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> btt: Simon Pegg und Nick Frost sind großartige Schauspieler


Da mus ich dir zustimmen.



Wen ich auch noch super finde ist Gerard Butler. Super in _300_, _Rock'n'Rolla_ und, erst kürzlich gesehen, _Gesetz der Rache_. Freu mich schon Nachschub. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (22. Januar 2010)

Robert de Niro
Nicolas Cage
Johnny Depp
Vince Vaughn
Al Pacino


----------



## Sascha_BO (23. Januar 2010)

Auf "Schauspielerinnen" wie Megan Fox steh ich auch unheimlich... hübsch aussehen, geradeaus laufen können und einen Satz runterrattern, fertig ist die Schauspielerin von heute... hauptsache die Brüste sitzen gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zu meinen Lieblingsschauspielern gehören eher die älteren Kaliber, besonders *Sigourney Weaver*, *Sean Connery* und *Harrison Ford*. 
Ebenfalls klasse sind der *Deppen-Johnny*, *Robert de Niro*, *Jack Nicholson*, *Denzel Washington*, *Christian Bale*, *Bruce Willis*... selbst die alte Gewitterziege *Meryl Streep*, die ich früher absolut nicht mochte, sehe ich mittlerweile sehr gern... dagegen kann man die ganzen Nachwuchsbrüste... äääh... Talente echt an die Wand klatschen.

Und der Nachwuchs.... hmmm... da fällt mir spontan keiner ein dessen Filme ich mir auf jeden Fall ansehen müßte und von dem/der ich überzeugt bin, daß der/die im Alter zu den ganz Großen gehören wird, da bleibt einfach nicht viel dauerhaft hängen. *Dakota Fanning* fand ich in jungen (also ihren ersten) Jahren ganz gut, mal schauen wie die sich noch macht.


----------



## LaVerne (23. Januar 2010)

Ich weiß, ich bin dann mal wieder unpopulär....

Keine Frage, was Robert de Niro oder Al Pacino in der Vergangenheit geleistet haben - heute jedoch spulen sie genauso wie Anthony Hopkins und leider auch junge Darsteller wie Edward Norton (vergleicht Nortons Szene in "Red Dragon" mit der viel intensiveren Darstellung von Petersen in meinem AllTimeFavorite lange vor "Silence of the lambs" namens "Manhunter" - derselbe Film im letzteren Fall von Michael "Heat" "Insider" Mann mit Brian Cox in der Rolle des Dr. Lecter interpretiert) nur ihr Standard-Repertoire ab.

Mein derzeitiger Tip neben Stephen Gedevon ("Session 9") ist eine eher unbekannte Schauspielerin namens Catalina Sandina Moreno in Joshua Marstons "Maria full of grace". Der Film hat über seine gesamte Laufdauer nur einen Spezialeffekt - eben Frau Moreno. Und die läßt einen genauso kotzen (wenn sie eben die gerade unabsichtlich ausgekackten Drogenpäckchen im Flugzeug noch einmal schluckt) wie weinen, weil sie einfach nur sie selbst zu sein scheint. 

Neben Frau Moreno - die übrigens eine Laienschauspielerin ist - gibt es nur sehr wenig Darsteller, die wie sie eine Rolle natürlich ausfüllen können. Neben dem jungen Al Pacino ("Dog Day Afternoon" - meilenweit entfernt von dem, was dieser Mann heute abspult) sind es meiner Ansicht nach vor allen Dingen Ethan Hawke und Julie Delpy, die in Linklaters absolutem Meisterwerk "Before Sunrise" so natürlich darstellern, als wäre die Kamera nur ganz zufällig dabei. 

Welcher heterosexuelle Mann mit mehr als drei aktiven Hirnzellen sich nicht in Sophie Marceaus Darstellung der "Fanfan" verknallt, der kann meines Erachtens nicht ganz gesund sein. Es ist eine Schande, daß die Darstellerin selbst offensichtlich so eine blöde Zicke ist - die von ihr dargestellte Frau zumindest wünscht sich jeder Mann mit ein wenig Selbstbewußtsein ("Jede Nacht verlasse ich Dich - und Du hast Zeit bis zum Sonnenuntergang, mich zu erobern!").

Stephen Rea kann man auch in billigen Produktionen verheizen, wie man möchte. Seine Darstellung in "Crying Game" bleibt dennoch unvergessen. Genauso wie jene Szene, in der Donald Sutherland dem nimmermüden Ermittler einen Orden verleiht, worauf Rea den Raum verlässt und herzerweichend schluchzt. Diese Szene in "Citizen X" (einer der besten Serienkiller-Filme überhaupt; siehe meine Liste) ist mehr als nur AWESOME - und zeigt im Zusammenhang des Filmes, über welche Breitseite ein Rea tatsächlich verfügt.

Stephen Gedevon, eingangs erwähnt, ist die BOMBE in "Session 9", der eine Art Abschluß zu allen Slasher- und Serienkiller-Filmen der Gegenwart darstellt - ein Anti-Grusel-Thriller, der jegliches Klischee vermeidet, zumal er weitesgehend am Tag spielt. Wenn >achtung spoiler< ein verzweifelter Kerl am Ende in ein offensichtlich nicht mehr funktionierendes Handy seiner Frau schluchzend sagt, daß er nach Hause kommen möchte, dann ist da entweder Unverständnis oder tiefstes Mitgefühl von seiten der Zuschauer vorhanden. Darstellermäßig kann ich mir zumindest keinen anderen Menschen in der Rolle vorstellen. Und diese Szene ist die perfekte Überleitung zu einem aus dem Off aufgenommenen Satz über der Luftaufnahme eines Gebäudes, der "Session 9" in Verbindung mit Gedevons Darstellung erst so richtig erschreckend und zu einem der besten Filme aller Zeiten macht: "Where do you live, Simon?" 
Die Antwort solltet ihr selbst - und nur in der unverfälschten Original-Fassung - herausfinden![1] 

Unnötig zu sagen, daß ich ein nichtsagendes Fotomodel wie Frau Fox, die die Ausstrahlung einer sterbenden Glühbirne hat (im Verlgleich zu Darstellerinnen wie der Marceau oder Belucci, die ihrerseits die hellsten Sonnen im Darsteller-Universum sind), gerne entweder gar nicht im Film oder frühzeitig entfernt haben möchte. So ein eh nur temporär die Schwellkörper eines Mannes stimulierendes Viech geht einfach gar nicht - und ist schon gar keine "Schauspielerin" (wie etwa Kirsten Dunst, die weniger schwellend, dafür aber umso überzeugender ist. Oder Scarlett Johansson, die irgendwo alles zugleich ist. Frau B. Murphy ist ja leider mittlerweile tot. Von der (siehe "Spun") hätten wir eventuell noch was erleben können...). 

[1] 



Spoiler



Wer es überhaupt nicht erwarten kann: Der Film zeigt den schlimmsten Serienkiller aller Zeiten: Das "Ding" in uns selbst. "Simon" mordet und meuchelt immer dann, wenn wir die Kontrolle verlieren. Am Beispiel Gordons ist das ein eher kleiner Ausbruch: Selbst unabsichtlich verletzt, läuft er Amok und tötet genau das, was er eigentlich zu lieben glaubt (und was ihn andererseits erst fesselt). Der fiese Schlußsatz, von einem leiernden Tonband abgespielt (von dem in der deutschen Synchro genausowenig wie von der absolut charismatischen Stimme von "Simon" übriggeblieben ist), lautet denn dann: "Where do you live, Simon?" "I live... in the weak and wounded... Doc." Und dieser Satz hat Sprengkraft und wirkt mehr nach als alle Jasons, Freddies, Michaels zusammen. Das Ding schaltet man eben nicht ab wie jeden x-beliebigen Horror-Film - weil das Ding hier ist erschreckend real. Und Gedevons Darstellung ebenfalls. Es gibt keinen schrecklicheren Killer als ihn - weil er der Killer in uns allen ist.. Es gibt keinen "Slasher" mehr, der hiernach noch ernstzunehmen ist.


----------



## ibbi (23. Januar 2010)

bei megan fox gings mir nich um die schauspielerischen fähigkeiten, sie sieht einfach gut aus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sie scheint eingebildet usw. aber das sie total hässlich sein soll...hmm naja.. sie ist einfach ein hübsches mädchen/frau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und bekanntlich kann jeder "schöne" mensch ..singen,schauspielern..heutzutage zumindest.... da gehts garnichmehr soviel um talent, hauptsache man sieht gut aus


ich mag al pacino auch unheimlich gern, genau so wie edward norton 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vom schauspielerischen talent her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und den filmen in denen sie mitspielen


----------



## Camô (23. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich mag Megan Fox echt nicht. Sau viele, die ich kenn finden die geil. Aber ich finde sie potthässlich -.-.
> Aber eigentlich sind mir alle Schauspieler egal. Ich gucke net so viele Filme. Da achte ich auch net auf Schauspieler :/.



Geschmäcker sollen ja bekanntlich verschieden sein, aber Megan Fox und potthässlich?? Sie wirkt evtl. unsympathisch und arrogant, aber potthässlich?? Niemals, es sei denn du hast nen komischen Fetisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btt:

Top 5:
Leonardo DiCaprio
Tom Hanks
Robert DeNiro
Al Pacino
Morgan Freeman

Erweiterte Top 15:
Brad Pitt
Edward Norton
Russell Crowe
Matt Damon
Jack Nicholson
Kevin Spacey
Brendan Gleeson
Mel Gibson
Tim Robbins
Marlon Brando
Bruce Willis
Johnny Depp
Heath Ledger
Jake Gyllenhaal
Phillip Seymour Huffman


----------



## dragon1 (23. Januar 2010)

jackie chan! Der Typ ist einfach unglaublich cool^^


----------



## ibbi (23. Januar 2010)

Brad pitt ist auch ganz gt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.Viele filme in denen er mitspielt sind einfach toll wie ich finde .... z.B fight club mit Edward norten und Brad pitt 

...einer meiner lieblingsfilme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edward norton in american history x , is auch genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





schreibt doch einfach ma mit dazu , welche der filme in denen eure lieblingsschauspieler/in mitgespielt hat, euch persönlich am besten gefallen(machen die meisten ja eh schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

2 von denen die mir persönlich super gefallen stehen ja da oben drüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (23. Januar 2010)

Kate Beckinsale und niemand anders! <3


----------



## Thoor (24. Januar 2010)

Dragon1 mag Nicky Blond =D

@Topic: Tom Hanks als Forest Gump ist natürlich auch genial...


----------



## Knallfix (24. Januar 2010)

Blockbuster brauchen doch kaum noch schauspielerisches können.
Action - klappe - nächste Szene. Immer enger werdene Zeitrahmen bis zur Fertigstellung tun ihr übriges.
Die FX Studios werden das Ding doch schaukeln. Hauptsache es stehen 2, 3 bekannte Namen mit auf dem Kinoplakat und in den DVD Extras wird sich ordentlich in den Himmel gelobt als best Actor/Director ever mit dem man zusammen gearbeitet hat.


----------



## Tic0 (24. Januar 2010)

Al Pacino & Christoph Waltz.


----------



## Silmyiél (26. Januar 2010)

Harrison Ford
Sean Connery
Christian Bale
Hugh Jackmann
Ewan McGregor
Morgan Freeman
Kevin Spacey
Mel Gibson

ähm ja und weibl. 

Kate Beckinsale ^^ 
Brandy Ledford mag ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... mir sind jetzt bestimmt n paar abhanden kommen, aber für n anfang reichts auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varghoud (26. Januar 2010)

John Malkovich - Sean Connerey - Tom Hanks - Elijah Wood - Johnny Depp - Viggo Mortensen - Tommy Lee Jones - Brad Pitt - Billy Bob Thornton - Tilda Swinton - Scarlett Johansson - Ewan McGregor - Jake Gyllenhaal - Maggie Gyllenhaal - Christian Bale - Michael Caine - Heath Legder - Sam Worthington - Penelope Cruz - Ian McKellen - Gary Oldman - Bruce Willis - Keira Knightley - Orlando Bloom - Christopher Lee - Steve Buscemi 

Nur ein kleiner Ausschnitt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (26. Januar 2010)

Ich bin leider absolut nicht kinoaffin, und mit meinem Namensgedächtnis ist auch nicht weit her - aber die meisten Schauspieler die ich gut finde haben ihre Blütezeit schon hinter sich...oder sind tot.
Heath Ledger (tot): Tolle Gestik, tolle Ausstrahlung, hatte das Potenzial zu einem der großen auzusteigen (siehe Brokeback Mountain und die Rolle als Joker)
Sean Connery: Macht leider heute nur noch Einheitsbrei (Club der außergewöhnlichen Gentlemen...), war aber gerade als James Bond einfach klasse...und hat selbst im Einheitsbrei noch seinen Charme
Marlon Brando (tot): Man muss nur 2 Worte sagen: The Godfather
Al Pacino: The Godfather. Heat. SCARFACE (Sein Paradestück...ein geniales Stück Schauspiel imho). Donnie Brasco.
Robert de Niro: Wie immer: The Godfather. Heat. Wie ein wilder Stier. Und wieder bis auf Heat: Alt! *g*
Johnnie Depp: Einfach weil er eine hammergeile Mimik hat. Genial der Kerl *g*
Edward Norton: Nur wenige Filme gesehen. Die die ich gesehen habe: Genial!(Americon History X, Zwielicht)
Jack Nicholson: Shining? :>
Anthony Hopkins: Schweigen der Lämmer und so :x
George Clooney ist mittelmäßig, aber Filme mit ihm sind immer kurzweilig. Und in From Dusk till Dawn war er super :>
Tom Hanks hatte sehr schöne Filme, inzwischen sind sie aber nichts mehr
Leonardo diCaprio mag ich einfach nicht, hat aber recht gute Filme
Samuel L. Jackson, Morgan Freeman und Denzel Washington sind sehr, sehr geile Schauspieler, die allerdings sehr schwanken...allesamt haben geniale Filme, aber auch beschissene
John Travolta und Will Smith kann ich wegen ihrer Scientology-Verbandelung nicht mehr mögen. Gute Filme machen sie trotzdem hin und wieder
Charlie Chaplin...weil er Charlie Chaplin ist ;D

Weibliche Schauspieler...beschäftige ich mich irgendwie nicht so mit...und ich hab auch lange keine wirklich guten Frauen in Hauptrollen mehr gesehen...könnte aber unter anderem daran liegen, dass ich sehr gerne Action-Filme gucke und da die Frauen (leider) meist Beiwerk sind. wobei Uma Thurman natürlich klasse ist in Kill Bill

Megan Fox, um zu dem Thema zu kommen, find ich grauenhaft. Ich find sie nicht hübsch (mag ihre Mundpartie nicht, diese hässlichen hochgezogenen Lippen) und sie ist eine Qual als Schauspielerin.
Jessica Alba und Brittany Murphy sind/waren noch gut in einigen Filmen gut. Christina Ricci gefiel mir als Kind, jetzt nicht mehr so. Achja, Halle Berry hat super Filme...und Dauerbrenner Scarlet Johannson..


----------



## Camô (26. Januar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Jack Nicholson: Schweigen der Lämmer? :>



Das war Anthony Hopkins, wobei der gute alte Jack mit "Einer flog über das Kuckucksnest" und "The Shining" unsterblich bleibt.


----------



## Slush (26. Januar 2010)

Also ich bin total begeistert von "Will Smith" !

Ein Schauspieler der meiner Meinung nach extrem viel Talent hat. Er hat in vielen erfolgreichen Filmen als Hauptdarsteller mitgespielt. 

*Die Bekanntesten:

*_Bad Boys - Harte Jungs & Bad Boys 2 _(*Action*)
Men in Black I & II (*Science Fiction Komödie*)
Hitch der Datedoktor (*Komödie*)
I am Legend (*Science Fiction*)
Hancock 	(*Action Komödie*) 
Das Streben nach Glück (*Drama*) 


Habe mal die Genres dazu geschrieben um zu verdeutlichen wie abwechslungsreich er sein Talent einsetzt. 
Bin wiegesagt beeindruckt von sehr vielen Filmen bei denen er mitgespielt hat aber auch die Serie "der Prinz von Bel-Air" wurde sehr erfolgreich durch ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er ist ein lustiger Kerl der aber auch ernstere Rollen in Dramen o.ä gut spielt.


----------



## Falathrim (26. Januar 2010)

Camô schrieb:


> Das war Anthony Hopkins, wobei der gute alte Jack mit "Einer flog über das Kuckucksnest" und "The Shining" unsterblich bleibt.



Ups...Kopf vs. Tischplatte

Ich bin toll mit Namen
Gaaanz toll.


----------



## Deanne (26. Januar 2010)

*Edward Norton:* Kommt sehr sympathisch rüber, spielt absolut überzeugend und bisher mochte ich jeden seiner Filme.
*Sean Connery:* Für mich der beste aller Bond-Darsteller und abgesehen davon ein toller Mann.
*Scarlet Johannson:* Hebt sich von den meist farblosen Jungschauspielerinnen Hollywoods ab. Tolle Schauspielerin und sehr hübsches Mädel.
*Will Smith: *Finde ich als Typ klasse. Seine Filme reissen mich zwar nicht vom Hocker, aber er hat eine tolle Ausstrahlung.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Januar 2010)

ich schließ mich jetzt einfach mal deanne an wobei sich sagen muss das mich eher das gesamtkonzept "FILM" überzeugen muss und nciht irgend ein schauspieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slush (27. Januar 2010)

Jop das bestreitet hier ja auch keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Klar ist ein Schauspieler nicht alleine für nen guten Film verantwortlich. 
Da muss man sich nur mal nen Abspann von nem langen/erfolgreichen Film anschauen. Viele Leute sollten da geehrt werden für die Klasse arbeit. Aber wir sind hier beim Thema Schauspieler und nicht "Film/produktion/verantwortliche.


----------



## LaVerne (30. Januar 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> *Sean Connery:* Für mich der beste aller Bond-Darsteller und abgesehen davon ein toller Mann.



Jean-Jacques Annaud hat im AK zu "Der Name der Rose" wahrscheinlich das schönste Kompliment überhaupt zu einem Darsteller gebracht: Connery sei der "Rolls Royce" unter den Schauspielern: Pünktlich, angenehm, zu 100 % vorbereitet, kritikfähig und kompromißbereit. 

Wie sehr sich Connery auf seine Darstellung vorbereitet, verdeutlicht Annaud an einem Beispiel: Eine Szene wurde während der Dreharbeiten umgestellt, um nicht zu viel der Handlung für den Insider zu verraten (eine bestimmte Sandale spielte dabei eine Rolle). Connery brauchte seine Zeit, um den geänderten Text aufzusagen, weil er erst wieder einen Rhythmus für den Text finden mußte: Jedes Wort, jede Geste ist vom Schauspieler Connery vorbereitet, geprobt und schließlich in Film-Form dargebracht - und hinter all dem steckt ein Gedanke, ein Sinn; der dem Zuschauer den Charakter der dargestellten Person näherbringen soll. 

In fast ebenso hohen Tönen wie Connery lobt Annaud den in einer kleinen Nebenrolle vertretenen Ron Perlman: Nicht nur sei er ein Profi, sondern darüberhinaus witzig und angenehm im Umgang. Seine Anwesenheit am Set hätte zur Stimmungshebung der gesamten Crew beigetragen.

Das Gegenteil von Connery sei der "Inquisator" F. Murray Abraham gewesen, der kurz vorher mit dem "Oscar" für "Amadeus" ausgezeichnet wurde: Diven- und launenhaft, dessen Unpünktlichkeit und Stimmungsschwankungen für mehr als ein wenig Unruhe am Set gesorgt hätte. Annauds Fazit: Sowas rächt sich, weil sich Filmleute unterhalten. Ein Ron Perlman arbeitet heute jeden Tag, während Abraham schon fast vergessen ist. 

Interessant fand ich auch einen Kommentar in den Extras zu "American Psycho": Christian Bale wurde von seinen Kollegen als "Robo-Actor" bezeichnet. Nicht etwa, weil seine Darstellung maschinenhaft wäre, sondern seine Fähigkeit, Emotionen auf Abruf mit derselben Intensität immer und immer wieder zu spielen: Jede Geste; sogar jedes Gesichtsmuskelzucken könne Bale beliebig oft für eine Szene wiederholen.



Maximumxtreme schrieb:


> Jop das bestreitet hier ja auch keiner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bei sehr vielen verdammt guten Filmen ist der Schauspieler sogar fast scheißegal. Hitchcock hat meist nur die großen Namen der Schauspieler benutzt - der Rest lag im Schnitt und der Komposition der Bilder, für die oftmals nur der Regisseur verantwortlich zeichnet. Schauspieler sind per se überbewertet: Sie sind vielleicht ein halbes Jahr am Set, um die Ideen anderer Leute zu interpretieren. Den Rest haben andere Leute in mühseliger Kleinarbeit teilweise über Jahre ausgearbeitet - und dafür bekommen sie sehr viel weniger Geld als die Gesichtsvermieter. 

Ich will Schauspieler nicht abwerten. Filme allerdings sind in den meisten Fällen Tausende von kleiner Filmschnippsel, die nach der Komposition und Vision des Regisseurs aneinandergereiht werden und die teilweise 1.000-fach wiederholt wurden, bis die Momentaufnahme den Erwartungen des Regisseurs entsprach. Es bedarf sicherlich großer Schauspieler, um bestimmte Visionen der Macher im Hintergrund sicht- und fühlbar zu machen - der größte Teil der Arbeit liegt jedoch bei den Leuten, die man im Film eben nicht sieht.

Film ist nicht das, was in Dialogen oder Aufnahmen der Darsteller passiert (Hitch nannte das verächtlich die "Photographie sprechender Menschen" - siehe Tarantino).
Es gab während der Stummfilmzeit eine Art Wettbewerb zwischen den Regisseuren: Wer ohne erklärende Worte (die damaligen Zwischentitel) seine Geschichte erzählen konnte, der war der Gewinner (das dürfte bis heute F. W. Murnau mit dem sauguten "Der letzte Mensch" sein - diese komplexe Story kommt bis auf zwei Tafeln am Anfang und Ende ohne jeglichen sonstigen Erklärungen aus.

Das "Pure Cinema" ist eine Kunst: Eine Geschichte nur in Bildern zu erzählen. Wer auf Dialog zurückgreifen muß, hat verloren! 
Wer sich darunter nichts vorstellen kann, der sei auf Chaplins Dilemma in "City Lights" hingewiesen: Wie erzählt man, daß ein blindes Mädchen einen Vagabunden für einen wohlhabenden Kerl hält - und läßt das gleichzeitig für das sehende Publikum glaubwürdig erscheinen? Und das ganze ohne Dialog, sondern nur in einer einzigen Szene begründet?
Chaplin läßt seinen "Tramp" eine Abkürzung über die Straßenkreuzung durch eine Luxuslimousine nehmen. Eine auf der Tonspur nicht gehörte (aber gesehene) zugeschlagene Autotür (damals galt ein Automobil als absoluter Luxus) reicht, um das Mädel zu überzeugen - und das Publikum gleich mit (und "City Lights" ist einer jener Filme, den man einfach mal gesehen haben sollte. Vielleicht weint der ein- oder andere am Ende sogar ein wenig - immerhin ist Chaplin der Erfinder der "Dramödie". "City Lights" hat darüberhinaus eine Menge guter Szenen, die einer gesonderten Diskussion würdig wären. Besonders schön ist das wohlhabende, aber lebensmüde Arsch, das Chaplin nur dann als gleichwertigen Menschen wahrnimmt, wenn es besoffen ist). 
Der Filmmoment ist erheblich kürzer als die Lektüre des Absatzes - und es wurde wochenlang über diese Szene gebrütet (ein kleiner brillianter Moment gerade in der heutigen Kinolandschaft). "Stumm" ist Chaplins Film übrigens (wie auch "Modern Times") nur im Dialog. Es gab zu dieser Zeit bereits den Tonfilm; Chaplin nutzte ihn allerdings nur für die Musikspur (die er selbst komponierte. Davon abgesehen spielte er die Hauptrolle, führte Regie in seinen eigenen Studios, war selbstverständlich Drehbuchschreiber und vertrieb den Film dann auch noch über "United Artists", die er mitbegründet hatte).

Für mich ist das Kino eine der höchsten Formen der Kunst, weil es in seinen größten Momenten alle anderen Kunstarten vereint: Malerei (Szenenbild), Musik (Soundtrack), Schauspielkunst (Theater), Literatur und Poesie (Story). In den besten - und sprichwörtlichen - Augenblicken vereint Kino all das zu einem atemberaubenden Moment - und deshalb liebe ich das Kino wie keine andere Ausdrucksform, weil es eben in diesen Augeblicken _jede_ Ausdrucksform der Kunst ist. 

Das "Pure Cinema" ist weder die einzige Form des Kinos noch die einzige Ausdrucksweise, die ich mag (siehe meine "Trashfilmvorliebe"). Es ist allerdings _für mich_ der Bewertungsgrundsatz des Kinos: Zeig' den Leuten etwas, was sie nie gesehen haben - und erzähl' Deine Story in Bildern!
Für den Zuschauer heißt das natürlich: Interpretier' die Bilder (gut, das fällt in der heutigen "Blockbuster"-Filmwirtschaft recht schwer, wo lediglich gezeigt, aber nichts mehr gesagt wird). 



> Da muss man sich nur mal nen Abspann von nem langen/erfolgreichen Film anschauen. Viele Leute sollten da geehrt werden für die Klasse arbeit. Aber wir sind hier beim Thema Schauspieler und nicht "Film/produktion/verantwortliche.




Leider. Für mich gehört der Abspann zu einem guten Film dazu; und er wird von mir auch komplett angesehen. Manchmal ist er ein gutes Mittel, um überhaupt wieder "herunterzukommen" (Stimmung der Musik). Wenn mir ein Film gefallen hat, dann lese ich mir auch die Namen derjenigen durch, die verdammt hart für meinen Genuß gearbeitet haben!

Gefällt euch der Film nicht, geht beim Abspann 'raus! Ansonsten erweist den hart arbeitenden Leuten, die dort genannt werden, euren Respekt!

Viel erzählt, viel geschwafelt (ich mag eigentlich mein "Cinema" wie meine Literatur: Möglichst kurz formuliert auf den Punkt kommend). Vielleicht eröffnet es dem ein oder anderen eine neue Sichtweise auf das "Cinema": Bilder, Ausdruck, Emotionen - nix Dialog und Erklärungen.


----------



## Camô (30. Januar 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Das Gegenteil von Connery sei der "Inquisator" F. Murray Abraham gewesen, der kurz vorher mit dem "Oscar" für "Amadeus" ausgezeichnet wurde: Diven- und launenhaft, dessen Unpünktlichkeit und Stimmungsschwankungen für mehr als ein wenig Unruhe am Set gesorgt hätte. Annauds Fazit: Sowas rächt sich, weil sich Filmleute unterhalten. Ein Ron Perlman arbeitet heute jeden Tag, während Abraham schon fast vergessen ist.



Hat Coppola beim Dreh von Apokalypse Now nicht gesagt, er wolle nie wieder mit Marlon Brando drehen? Und hat der dann nicht den minutenlangen Monolog am Schluss gebracht, der - wie es heisst - nicht im Drehbuch stand? Es gibt also auch divenhaftes Verhalten, das "entschuldigt" wird. Vielleicht irre ich mich aber auch.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Februar 2010)

Fernandel als Don Camillo 

und

Gino Cervi als Guiseppe "Peppone" Bottazzi

nie wurde hassliebe so schön gespielt :>


----------



## dragon1 (1. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Dragon1 mag Nicky Blond =D



Oo sagt mir nichts der Name


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Februar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Oo sagt mir nichts der Name




google sagt das is ne ungarische pornodarstellerin


----------



## dragon1 (1. Februar 2010)

typisch thoor >.<
er ist wohl der einzige, der soetwas kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Februar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> typisch thoor >.<
> er ist wohl der einzige, der soetwas kennt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ja der einzige.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *aus dem thread schleich*


----------



## Ragebar (1. Februar 2010)

Talent haben folgende schauspieler in mein Augen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Angus T. Jones und

Charlie Sheen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kevin James aus ( King of Queens )

Adam Sandler




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Johnny depp


----------



## Thoor (1. Februar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> typisch thoor >.<
> er ist wohl der einzige, der soetwas kennt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wer Nicky Blond nicht kennt hat irgendwas verpasst:<


----------



## dragon1 (2. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wer Nicky Blond nicht kennt hat irgendwas verpasst:<






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es gibt ja noch leute, die so tun als haetten sie ein bisschen anstand. tz!


----------



## Varghoud (2. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wer Nicky Blond nicht kennt hat irgendwas verpasst:<



Wenn du das, was sie in ihren "Filmen" anstellt, als schauspielerische Leistung erachtest, bist du hier wohl vollkommen falsch am Platz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Februar 2010)

nicky blond hat wirklich gewaltige...fähigkeiten


----------



## ibbi (2. Februar 2010)

Varghoud schrieb:


> Wenn du das, was sie in ihren "Filmen" anstellt, als schauspielerische Leistung erachtest, bist du hier wohl vollkommen falsch am Platz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jau dafür is das ganze hier nich gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber solche "filme" gefallen vielen ja auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn auch auf eine andere art und weise-.-


----------



## dragon1 (2. Februar 2010)

bloss nicht vom thema abkommen! bloss nicht vom thema abkommen !


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (3. Februar 2010)

ich finde gut .....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Johnny Depp







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Heath Ledger







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mandy Moore 


Und noch viele mehr. ^^


----------



## Sin (3. Februar 2010)

Die beiden Schauspieler hier haben mir gut in dem Film: "die Brücke nach Terabithia" gefallen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rober Downy jr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jean Reno:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sigourney Weaver (schon in die jahre gekommen die gute ^^)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bruce willis natürlich noch.


----------



## dragon1 (3. Februar 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> Die beiden Schauspieler hier haben mir gut in dem Film: "die Brücke nach Terabithia" gefallen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



buhuhu der film ist so traurig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Februar 2010)

ich find das mädchen gruselig die grinst so als würd sie gleich dem hund den kopf abbeißen wollen und sein blut trinken Oo


----------



## dragon1 (3. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich find das mädchen gruselig die grinst so als würd sie gleich dem hund den kopf abbeißen wollen und sein blut trinken Oo



auf deutsch: Du findest sie toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Februar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> auf deutsch: Du findest sie toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




nein die jetzt nicht :/


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich find das mädchen gruselig die grinst so als würd sie gleich dem hund den kopf abbeißen wollen und sein blut trinken Oo



du hast recht Oo
jetzt wo dus sagst hat dich echt den wahnsinn in ihren augen


----------



## Sin (3. Februar 2010)

Na, seid doch mal ehrlich, der Hund guckt auch nicht besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seph018 (3. Februar 2010)

Netter Beitrag Laverne, schön mal die Meinung eines "richtigen Film-fans" zu lesen. 
So hab ich die ganze Sache noch gar nicht betrachtet, bin wohl zu sehr ..vom Mainstream beeinflusst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja meine Lieblingsschauspieler wären..: 
-Jack Nicholson
-Mel Gibson
-Heath Ledger (nicht, dass ich ihn mag, weil er so früh gestorben ist.. war einfach ein sympatischer Kerl)
-Tom Hanks (auch eher seine früheren Filme..)
-Morgan Freeman
-Denzel Washington (früher gehasst, heute liebgewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
-Jake Gyllenhaal + Maggie Gyllenhaal (ich mag die beiden einfach extrem >.<)
-Seth Rogen(sehr lustiger Typ :3) und die ganze SUPERBAD crew *g*
-Kevin James, Adam Sandler und co.
-Leonardo Dicaprio (selbe wie bei Denzel)
-Liam Neeson (seit Episode 1 einfach mal ... n geiler Typ.. schwer zu beschreiben)
-Olga Kurylenko (nicht dass sie eine besondere Schauspielerin wäre, mir gefällt sie dennoch)
-Elijah Wood (da mich immer jeder Frodo nennt ._.')

Gibt noch viele weitere die ich mag. Mehr die ich WIRKLICH mag, wollen mir derzeit aber nicht wirklich einfallen. Oft weiß ich leider auch nicht wirklich den Name ~.~

Und ich muss zugeben, ich mag Megan Fox. Nicht wirklich als Schauspielerin, aber sie ist nunmal schön anzuschauen. Und, wenn ich durch sie Jennifers Body schaue, hat sie ihre Arbeit wohl gut erledigt, oder nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

